# Lake Bonneville layout boats?



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Is Lake Bonneville layout boats still in business? Anyone have any info? Thanks,


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they are but im not sure who is running it now.Tony sold it


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes still in business, think the new owner is Jeff


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I've emailed them twice in the last week and haven't heard back:/


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

The new owner is Kelly. Here is the number and email address. They have a new web site that will be up soon if it isn't already;
385-228-2476
[email protected]


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Kelly also own BFO both websites were up the other day.


----------

